# Carlisle Truth in 24 II Screening Update: Free Movie Poster for RSVPed Guests + Other Updates



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We were at Audi headquarters yesterday finalizing several details about our upcoming Audi Weekend in Carlisle PA May 18-20. Still more activities and announcements are pending but for now I can confirm some exciting details.

*Truth in 24 II Posters for RSVPed Guests*
First, we've procured enough Truth in 24 II movie posters to cover everyone on our RSVP list. If you are planning on attending and haven't RSVPed ( [email protected]) or were on the fence but are looking for a reason to go, this would be a good reason to let us know you're coming. Extra posters will be given out to other guests who attend that were not on the RSVP list but first priority will go to those on the list.

*Mark Fruechtnicht of Audi of America Product Planning To Attend*
Another representative from Audi will be attending, this time from the product planning department. If you've got product questions, Mark is a great resource and is the same person who brought the German-spec Audi A1 last year.

Looking for more information about the Carlisle weekend? You can find it here.

* Audi Weekend at Carlisle including:
• Truth in 24 II Screening 
•*Audi Owner Breakfast at Audi Mechanicsburg
•*Carlisle Import Auto Show with Audi Club Presence *


----------

